# Save On Scents FO's - Your Opinion Please?



## safire_6 (Sep 17, 2010)

I prefer stronger fo's. Would you say that SOS fo's are strong? How do their fo's hold up in CP?


----------



## kwahlne (Sep 19, 2010)

I use FO's from SOS all the time.  It depends on the scent, but I love SOS.  Great prices, amazing selection.  I have some soaps that are a year old and still smell fantastic.  Others have faded.  Read the reviews other people leave for each particular scent before you buy.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 20, 2010)

who have you tried so far? I like peak and natures garden, you will find that most places will have strong and not so strong fos, are you using 1 oz pp?Also, if you do hp, you only need 1/2 ounce per lb.
oops, i didnt answer the question, i have never use sos!


----------



## carebear (Sep 20, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> who have you tried so far? I like peak and natures garden, you will find that most places will have strong and not so strong fos, are you using 1 oz pp?Also, if you do hp, you only need 1/2 ounce per lb.
> oops, i didnt answer the question, i have never use sos!



The amount you need, HP or CP, will depend on the FO and the supplier.  But I tend to use the same amount no matter the soaping method.

Some from Symphony Scents I use at 0.5 oz ppo, btw.

As for SOS - it really varies dramatically.


----------



## dolly777 (Sep 22, 2010)

safire_6 said:
			
		

> I prefer stronger fo's. Would you say that SOS fo's are strong? How do their fo's hold up in CP?



I use a lot of scents from Save on Scents. They're wonderful. I have never experienced problems with them. SOS for the most part is  great for CP soaping but if it's a scent that tends to be on the light side like Cucumber Melon I say upgrade to ultra or extreme.

I've used the scents not only for soaps but also in candles and body butters with no problems. 

Best advise is read the reviews they provider a wealth of info on the scents and when in doubt just order the smallest possible and test.


----------

